# What area despises your battery life? The laundromat hates my phone!



## BeardedB (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm here sitting at the laundromat doing my laundry and I've already lost 4% in less than 15 minutes! This always happens here! The laundromat hates me :'(. What area despises your battery life?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

My work despises my battery. I work in a radiology department. My battery takes a beating. Everywhere else I get great battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

My work at the restaurant. Can't even get pictures half the time. Luckily have WiFi

Sent from my Pretty Pink Unicorn.


----------



## plutonium0587 (Aug 25, 2011)

I am in a hospital all day and it eats signal as well as battery. Luckily I have Wi-Fi some of the time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

My apartment haha. It lies right in a dead zone. Two blocks either way and I get great LTE but here at home one bar of 3g if that. Thanks to WiFi no complaints 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

Home. And work. Go figure.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

The area around my physical therapists' office has horrible reception (usually 1 bar of 3g, sometimes it disconnects completely inside the office).


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

At my favorite place to go
Pinnochios beer garden in Media, PA
I get good signal outside, 4g down the block, but as soon as u get in the store boom ur signal completely drops out'
Felt bad for the guys who worked in there
Well...not TOO bad. They get to spend their day tasting and selling awesome beers.

Plus, last week I was thee and they FINALLY got WiFi. Its not as fast as the 4g down the block, but it is def WAY better than when they had NO reception in the building hahaha


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Pretty much everywhere I go with the GNex


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

mightybrick said:


> My work despises my battery. I work in a radiology department. My battery takes a beating. Everywhere else I get great battery life.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Ahaha +1,000 same situation here


----------



## BeardedB (Jul 13, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Ahaha +1,000 same situation here


Idk why it does that to you guys but at work my battery is a little angel !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

